
H1-B: Immigrants make up nearly three-quarters of Silicon Valley tech workforce - hiram112
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/17/h-1b-immigrants-make-up-nearly-three-quarters-of-silicon-valley-tech-workforce-report-says/
======
DrScump
Note how the Mercury spins this -- it throws H1-B right in front of the title
even though the stat is specific to _citizens_ and therefore has nothing to do
with H1-B.

